# MS-Forelle



## Angelmati (29. August 2007)

HY an alle Boardies!!#6

Wer war von euch schon mit der Forelle raus und was waren eure erfahrungen?
Was kostet dei Ausfahrt überhaupt`???????|kopfkrat
Wäre schön wenn ne menge von euch ihre erfahrungen mitteilen würde!#6

Petri|jump:


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Benutz bitte die such-Funktion! Über die Forelle gibt es genug positive Beiträge!|bla:|bla:
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Angelmati (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

gut mach ich danke


----------



## Angelmati (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

hää?!?!
über der Suchfunktion finde ich gar nix!!;+


----------



## Louis (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



merkur92 schrieb:


> hää?!?!
> über der Suchfunktion finde ich gar nix!!;+



Probiere es mal im Menuebaum links unter Forum - Kutterliste. Dort findest Du Meinungen zur Forelle.

Ich war persönlich auch schon öfters mit der Forelle unterwegs und habe es nie bereut.

Gruß


Louis


----------



## degl (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Hallo,

die Forelle ist und bleibt für mich die Nr.1 an der Küste von S-H

Der wichtigste Grund ist,die schnellere Erreichbarkeit für mich

2. Der Skipper hat,wenn ich an Bord war immer Fisch gefunden
3. Das Frühstück und Mittagesssen ist im Preis enthalten(immer reichlich)

Ich habe auch in Heiligenhafen den einen oder anderen Kutter,mit dem ich bedenkenlos mitfahren würde,aber nur wenn ich mich so kurzfristig entscheide,das ich auf der Forelle keinen Platz buchen kann.........muß leider immer vorher sein

gruß degl


----------



## Angelmati (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

jemand einen Link für mich?
Find nichts!;+


----------



## Louis (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



merkur92 schrieb:


> jemand einen Link für mich?
> Find nichts!;+



Scrolle mal nach oben. Dort ist der link zur Kutterliste. Unter Ostsee, Heikendorf die Forelle raussuchen. Dort ist der link zur homepage der Forelle.

Nix für ungut.


Louis


----------



## Angelmati (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Was kostet den die ausfah;+rt?


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Moin,
Kpt. Bernhard nimmt €40 Euro inkl. Frühstück und Mittagessen 

MS Forelle ist meiner Meinung nach die erste Wahl in der Kieler Förde #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Nur ca.  "schlanke" 45,- Eus :m!!!


----------



## Angelmati (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Danke euch


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Nur ca. "schlanke" 45,- Eus :m!!!


 
kann auch sein, bin länger nicht mehr mit der Forelle rausgefahren :c


----------



## Angelmati (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

und wie geht man beim angeln dort vor?
irgendwelche speziele montagen oder so??
bitte um tipps?!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Gegenfrage, wie oft bist Du schon mit nem Kutter rausgefahren?


----------



## Dipsdive (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Wer seine Kunden im Winter ganz gezielt zu den kapitalen Laichdorschen bringt, den sollte man Teeren und Federn und nicht hochleben lassen! #q

Stundenlang über das drohende Ende der Dorsche diskutieren und dann ein Ticket auf der Forelle buchen #d Hut ab #6


----------



## Angelmati (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

ich war schon 5 mal raus warum?


----------



## freibadwirt (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Meiner Meinung nach einer wenn nicht der besten Kutter der Ostsee . Super Service tolles Essen und immer gute Fänge .




Dipsdive schrieb:


> Wer seine Kunden im Winter ganz gezielt zu den kapitalen Laichdorschen bringt, den sollte man Teeren und Federn und nicht hochleben lassen! #q
> 
> Stundenlang über das drohende Ende der Dorsche diskutieren und dann ein Ticket auf der Forelle buchen #d Hut ab #6


 

O je wieder ein ganz schlauer mehr will ich dazu gar nicht schreiben #d#d#d#d#d#d#d

Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Angelmati (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

hast recht freibadwirt

Dank dir


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> Wer seine Kunden im Winter ganz gezielt zu den kapitalen Laichdorschen bringt, den sollte man Teeren und Federn und nicht hochleben lassen! #q
> 
> Stundenlang über das drohende Ende der Dorsche diskutieren und dann ein Ticket auf der Forelle buchen #d Hut ab #6


 
meinst Du mich ;+ #c denkst Du ehrlich ich laß mich auf Diskussionen über dieses Thema ein #d #q



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach einer wenn nicht der besten Kutter der Ostsee . Super Service tolles Essen und immer gute Fänge .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
|good: #6


----------



## Dipsdive (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> meinst Du mich ;+ #c


Ich meine grundsätzlich jeden, der dieses Treiben mit seiner Kohle unterstützt oder dies gar erst ermöglicht. Mir ist es wirklich schleierhaft, wie man die Augen so verschließen kann 



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> denkst Du ehrlich ich laß mich auf Diskussionen über dieses Thema ein #d #q


Nö nicht wirklich........denn sonst würdest du ja nicht für diesen Kutter hier im Board werben


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> Ich meine grundsätzlich jeden, der dieses Treiben mit seiner Kohle unterstützt oder dies gar erst ermöglicht. Mir ist es wirklich schleierhaft, wie man die Augen so verschließen kann
> 
> 
> Nö nicht wirklich........denn sonst würdest du ja nicht für diesen Kutter hier im Board werben



Mann, nu lass es doch mal gut sein. Der Winter kommt erst noch und der wird erfahrungsgemäß lange genug um über solche Sachen zu schreiben.


----------



## Dipsdive (29. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Mann, nu lass es doch mal gut sein. Der Winter kommt erst noch und der wird erfahrungsgemäß lange genug um über solche Sachen zu schreiben.


Das Thema ist doch MS Forelle.....passt also wunderbar zum Thema. Oder darf man hier nur das tolle Essen und die Preise loben |kopfkrat

Die Einstellung bzw. das Verhalten des Kapitäns gehört doch sicher auch hierher. Sehe also keine Veranlassung mich mit Kritik zurückzuhalten............#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> Das Thema ist doch MS Forelle.....passt also wunderbar zum Thema. Oder darf man hier nur das tolle Essen und die Preise loben |kopfkrat
> 
> Die Einstellung bzw. das Verhalten des Kapitäns gehört doch sicher auch hierher. Sehe also keine Veranlassung mich mit Kritik zurückzuhalten............#h


 
Du hast absolut recht und bist echt der größte und beste..... und tschüß |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri Ignorierliste und weg

Nachträgliches Edit: wenn ich mir Deine Beiträge im AB so anschaue solltest Du Dich lieber um St.Pauli sorgen als hier unnütze Diskussionen über Laichdorsch vom Zaum zu brechen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



merkur92 schrieb:


> ich war schon 5 mal raus warum?


 
wollt nur wissen ob Du schonmal gekuttert hast, dann einfach standard Programm

Jig Vorfach mit 2 Beifängern, Pilker drunter und gut #6
oder GuFi eigentlich wie überall
Wenns läuft sind Doublette bzw. Tripletten bei Berhard garantiert :m

vergiss die LD meckerer, die sollen doch im Aquarium mit Schonhaken angeln |supergri|supergri|supergri wenns danach geht darf man garnicht mehr auf Dorsch fahren :g LD Thema Ende :g


----------



## Dipsdive (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> vergiss die LD meckerer, die sollen doch im Aquarium mit Schonhaken angeln |supergri|supergri|supergri wenns danach geht darf man garnicht mehr auf Dorsch fahren :g LD Thema Ende :g


Bei solchen Kunden wundert es mich langsam nicht mehr, warum die Forelle im Winter speziell die Laichdorsche anfährt #d


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> Bei solchen Kunden wundert es mich langsam nicht mehr, warum die Forelle im Winter speziell die Laichdorsche anfährt #d



Nu lass mal gut sein! Der Kutter ist gut und ob man in 
den prägnanten Monaten rausfährt bestimmt immer noch 
jeder Angler für sich selbst.

Wenn keiner kommt bleibt auch die Forelle im Hafen.


----------



## duck_68 (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nu lass mal gut sein! Der Kutter ist gut und ob man in
> den prägnanten Monaten rausfährt bestimmt immer noch
> jeder Angler für sich selbst.
> 
> Wenn keiner kommt bleibt auch die Forelle im Hafen.




So schauts (leider) aus - allerdings müssen dann auch nicht bewußt die Stellen mit den Laichdorschen angefahren werden - dies ist wiederum Sache des Kapitäns


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Wenn keiner mitfährt genauch weil er diese Stellen anfährt 
wird sich der "Fahrplan" ratzfatz ändern! wetten? 

Leider steckt zu viel Konjunktiv in diesem Satz als das er jehmals Realität wird...


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> Bei solchen Kunden wundert es mich langsam nicht mehr, warum die Forelle im Winter speziell die Laichdorsche anfährt #d


 
Sach ma hast Du schlecht gefrühstückt oder bist Du ein ganz lustiger? Wann und wo hab ich geschrieben das ich in der Laichzeit rausfahre #c und wenn ganz sicher *NICHT *mit einem Kutter der LD explizit anfährt.



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nu lass mal gut sein! Der Kutter ist gut und ob man in
> den prägnanten Monaten rausfährt bestimmt immer noch
> jeder Angler für sich selbst.
> 
> Wenn keiner kommt bleibt auch die Forelle im Hafen.


 
So isses #6



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> So schauts (leider) aus - allerdings müssen dann auch nicht bewußt die Stellen mit den Laichdorschen angefahren werden - dies ist wiederum Sache des Kapitäns


 
auch das kann ich nur Unterstreichen #6



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wenn keiner mitfährt genauch weil er diese Stellen anfährt
> wird sich der "Fahrplan" ratzfatz ändern! wetten?
> 
> Leider steckt zu viel Konjunktiv in diesem Satz als das er jehmals Realität wird...


 
...leider ja 


Möglicherweise kann Kollege DIPDIP nun mal aufhören diesen Thread, der auf einer ganz simplen Frage aufbaut, zu zereden #d
Hier fragt jemand der ein bischen Hilfe braucht und der schreibt so einen Bullsh*t
Öfter mal die Fr*sse halten ist hier wohl der richtige Spruch


----------



## Honeyball (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Oh nein, jetzt fangen wir schon im August mit Laichdorschen an #q#q#q

Liegt das am Klimawandel oder an den Hirnen einzelner Ausnahmeboardies ????;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Liegt das am Klimawandel oder an den Hirnen einzelner Ausnahmeboardies ????;+


 
Das liegt eindeutig an letzterem :m DipDipDipDipDip |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Eigentlich wollte ich dies Smiley ja nicht mehr benutzen,
aber das hier ist ja echt zum :v!!!

Es ist mitten im Sommer (na ja, kalendarisch) und da bricht schon wieder die weltbrühmte LD Diskusion vom Zaun.#q

Laßt euch doch gar nicht, von so Hetzern wie Dipsywipsy aufstacheln!
Einfach labern lassen!!!|rolleyes
Ist zwar schwer, aber geht.

Genau wie schon richtig gesagt, muß man ja nicht zur Laichzeit rausfahren und die meisten verantwortungsbewußten Angler fahren auch mittlerweile in dieser Zeit nicht mehr raus...#6
Dieser Trend wird sich bestimmt durchsetzen! Hoffe ich doch!#c

Aber hier zum Teeren und Federn aufrufen (also öffentlich an den Pranger stellen) ist wohl das Allerletzte und sollte meines Erachtens von den Mod's geahndet werden!;+
Was soll so ne blöde Anmache???


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Nu bleibt doch mal ruhig!

Solange Angler solche Fahrten buchen wollen, wird es Anbieter geben, die dieses Bedürfnis befriedigen.

Also nicht auf Anbietern deswegen rumhacken.

Und auch wenn ich selber das nie machen würde mit Laichdorschangeln, gestehe ich das jedem zu, der das will.

Denn letztlich wird der Dorsch nicht wegen Anglern aussterben (wenn überhaupt) - auch nicht wegen der "Laichdorschangler" (eine diesbezügliche Selbstbeschränkung hat höchstens kosmetischen oder moralisch/ethischen Wert).

Und wenn Ihr mit dem Thema weitermachen müsst, macht dafür nen Extra - Thread auf oder nutzt einen der vielen zum Thema Laichdorsch.

Hier wurden konkrete Fragen zu einem Kutter gestellt, und ab jetzt wieder OnTopic!


----------



## Dipsdive (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Genau wie schon richtig gesagt, muß man ja nicht zur Laichzeit rausfahren und die meisten verantwortungsbewußten Angler fahren auch mittlerweile in dieser Zeit nicht mehr raus...#6
> Dieser Trend wird sich bestimmt durchsetzen! Hoffe ich doch!#c


Na ich werds weiter auf der sachlichen Ebene versuchen.....auch wenn sich hier der Eine oder Andere langsam im Ton vergreift |uhoh:
Dein Zitat ist aber genau der Punkt. Die meisten Kutter haben das ja inzwischen auch begriffen, eben nur nicht die Forelle. Übrigens gibt es da sogar bestes Filmmaterial (Fisch & Fang CD)drüber und wird die Kenner der Szene auch nicht weiter überraschen.

Die Frage ist für daher für mich, ob ich als Angler unbedingt solch einen Kutter buchen bzw. empfehlen muss. Ist auch völlig unerheblich, ob ich das LD-Angeln selbst betreibe oder nur im Sommer angel. Ich weiß schließlich, dass er im Winter rücksichtslos in die Mamaschwärme driftet, dass kann ich ja nicht im Sommer einfach so ausblenden.

Es geht hier also nicht primär um Laichdorsche sondern um das Verhalten der Crew bzw. des Kapitäns. Von weiteren Beleidigungen bitte ich abzusehen sonst muss tatsächlich noch ein Mod eingreifen


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> Na ich werds weiter auf der sachlichen Ebene versuchen.....auch wenn sich hier der Eine oder Andere langsam im Ton vergreift |uhoh:
> Dein Zitat ist aber genau der Punkt. Die meisten Kutter haben das ja inzwischen auch begriffen, eben nur nicht die Forelle. Übrigens gibt es da sogar bestes Filmmaterial (Fisch & Fang CD)drüber und wird die Kenner der Szene auch nicht weiter überraschen.
> 
> Die Frage ist für daher für mich, ob ich als Angler unbedingt solch einen Kutter buchen bzw. empfehlen muss. Ist auch völlig unerheblich, ob ich das LD-Angeln selbst betreibe oder nur im Sommer angel. Ich weiß schließlich, dass er im Winter rücksichtslos in die Mamaschwärme driftet, dass kann ich ja nicht im Sommer einfach so ausblenden.
> ...


 
Mach einfach Deinen eigenen Thread auf zum thema LD, das ist genau mein reden und auch der Grund warum ich mich im Ton vergreife, es nervt ganz Gewaltig das hier nicht über die Ursprüngliche Frage sondern über das von DIR aufgebrachte LD Thema diskutiert wird.
Ich habe fertig.


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> Die Frage ist für daher für mich, ob ich als Angler unbedingt solch einen Kutter buchen bzw. empfehlen muss. Ist auch völlig unerheblich, ob ich das LD-Angeln selbst betreibe oder nur im Sommer angel. Ich weiß schließlich, dass er im Winter rücksichtslos in die Mamaschwärme driftet, dass kann ich ja nicht im Sommer einfach so ausblenden.
> 
> ....sonst muss tatsächlich noch ein Mod eingreifen


 

1. Das ist Dein Problem, den der Themenstarter hat nach diesem Kutter gefragt #6

2. schon geschehen :q

...und jetzt mach Dich in irgendeine LD Diskussion. #d

@merkur92

sorry das der den Thread zeredet, wenn Du noch fragen hast, schick mir ne PN #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Red ich chinesisch oder was??


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

So jetzt mal wieder zum ursprünglichen Sinn dieses Trööts zurück!#h

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob's mir wert ist 45 Hühner für ne Ausfahrt zu zahlen. Auch wenn Essen inclusive ist.|rolleyes
Wegen nem guten Essen fahr ich dann doch lieber wo anders hin. Mir langt meistens ne Bockwurst im Brötchen.
Will ja Dorsche fangen und bin net zum Spaß da!:q
Aber mitmachen werde ich so ne Tour auf der Forelle vielleicht trotzdem mal (ja Dipsy, im Sommer). Interessehalber und zum Vergleich... Doch wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr!

Doch was ich bisher über die Forelle gehört habe, war durchwegs positiv!
Hab schon aus mehreren Mündern gehört, dass dort der Service super ist und auch meist gut gefangen wurde.
Natürlich kann dir kein Kapitän absolute Garantie geben, jedoch scheint die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf der F. doch recht hoch zu sein.

Auch Sauberkeit und Filetiermöglichkeit sollen echt gut sein!

Wenn du das Geld über hast und bekommst noch nen Platz, dann solltest du also meines Erachtens ruhig mitfahren!#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Red ich chinesisch oder was??




Na ja, schwäbisch ist schon ein bißchen ähnlich!!!!:q:q:q


----------



## freibadwirt (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Hallo
bin der Meinung das die reine Angelzeit länger ist als auf anderen Kutter . Das ist für Leute mit langen Anfahrtsweg sicher ein Argument für die Forelle . Na ja 45 € sind schon ne ganze Menge da aber Frühstück , Mittagessen , Parkgebühren und längere Angelzeit #6dabei sind fahr ich weiterhin mit der Forelle .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> bin der Meinung das die reine Angelzeit länger ist als auf anderen Kutter . Das ist für Leute mit langen Anfahrtsweg sicher ein Argument für die Forelle . Na ja 45 € sind schon ne ganze Menge da aber Frühstück , Mittagessen , Parkgebühren und längere Angelzeit #6dabei sind fahr ich weiterhin mit der Forelle .
> Gruß Andreas#h#h#h



Längere Angelzeit hört sich echt gut an!#6
Ist für uns (580Km one way) auch relevant!!!:q

Nur wie kommt denn das?
Fährt die Forelle denn nicht bis vor Dänemark?


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nur wie kommt denn das?
> Fährt die Forelle denn nicht bis vor Dänemark?


Wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss, fährt die Forelle da nicht hoch. Bernhard hält auch direkt vorm Hafen an, wenn er dort Fisch hat und fährt nicht stupide in dänische Fanggründe wo nix zu holen ist.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Das ist natürlich eine gute Sache!#6


Ach Mann, es verlockt mich...:q|uhoh::q

Vielleicht muss ich doch im Oktober zusätzlich zum Dorschpokal nochmal raus!!!#c


----------



## freibadwirt (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich eine gute Sache!#6
> 
> 
> Ach Mann, es verlockt mich...:q|uhoh::q
> ...


 
Gute Idee denke mal werde der Forelle im Oktober auch noch nen Besuch abstatten .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich eine gute Sache!#6
> 
> 
> Ach Mann, es verlockt mich...:q|uhoh::q
> ...


 
Bin dabei, selbstverständlich nur außerhalb der Laichzeit :q:q


----------



## Liz261280 (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

@ Dirk
Ohne mich kommst de net da hoch


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Wenn`s Ende Oktober wird, komme ich auch.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Hauptsache der DipsyKing ist nicht dabei, wobei mit dem könnte man prächtig auf Merlin gehen


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> Ohne mich kommst de net da hoch



Dass sie immer darauf herumreiten müssen junge Frau!!!|uhoh:

Mir schwebt so das 3te Oktoberwochenende vor. 
Samstag sind wir ja in Wismar und von da kommend, könnten wir nen Abstecher nach Heikendorf machen. Sonntag dann mit der legendären Forelle in See stechen...:q
Mal nachhören, wie's da so Platzmäßig ausschaut!
Ansonsten halt ein anderer Kudder!
Heiligenhafen und Laboe sind ja auch in Schlagdistanz...:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

moin dirk und chris

wenn ihr schon in wismar seid probiert doch mal die christa oder eidum 

die sind immer eine fahrt wert besonders die christa . dann werd ich vlt dabei sein.

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin dirk und chris
> 
> wenn ihr schon in wismar seid probiert doch mal die christa oder eidum
> 
> ...


 

Na dann Christa!!!:vik:

Wir kommen...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## fette beute (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

sorry,das ich hier so reinschnei.......aber ich hab mir diesen trööt mal durchgelesen und frag mich nun,ob ihr wirklich gezielt auf laichdorsch angelt um größere gewichte zu erziehlen?????? oder warum macht man das????? is jetzt kein angriff......ich hab keine ahnung vom meeresangeln,wollte das nur mal wissen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



fette beute schrieb:


> sorry,das ich hier so reinschnei.......aber ich hab mir diesen trööt mal durchgelesen und frag mich nun,ob ihr wirklich gezielt auf laichdorsch angelt um größere gewichte zu erziehlen?????? oder warum macht man das????? is jetzt kein angriff......ich hab keine ahnung vom meeresangeln,wollte das nur mal wissen.



Moin,
alle die hier gepostet haben haben sich vom gezielten LD angeln distanziert. 
Es ging lediglich um den Kutter der in den entsprechenden Monaten diese Angelgebiete ansteuert.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



fette beute schrieb:


> sorry,das ich hier so reinschnei.......aber ich hab mir diesen trööt mal durchgelesen und frag mich nun,ob ihr wirklich gezielt auf laichdorsch angelt um größere gewichte zu erziehlen?????? oder warum macht man das????? is jetzt kein angriff......ich hab keine ahnung vom meeresangeln,wollte das nur mal wissen.


 

Also ich eß am aller aller liebsten Dorschlaich!:q

Ich fahr eigentlich nur zur Laichzeit raus, um möglichst viiiiiel davon zu bekommen!
Den Rest vom Fisch überlaß ich den Möwen...
An Fisch sind mir viel zu viele Gräten! Das ist eklig!!!

Dorschlaich kannste braten, räuchern und schön mit Gemüse dünsten. 
Ein Gedicht sag ich dir!!!

Ach so, ganz vergessen hab ich zu erwähnen, dass ich mit den dicksten Fischen alljährlich in der Bl*nker Hitparade gaaaaanz vorne stehe. Zum Einen, um die ach so tollen Preise zu erhaschen, zum Anderen, um mein Ego zu stärken!
Wunderbar, den Längsten und Größten zu haben!!!:vik:














Mann Mann Mann! Wer lesen kann, ist in diesem Fall klar im Vorteil!
Wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, was ich erzähle, dann reiß ich doch nicht den Hafen auf, oder???
Vor allem, wenn du dir angeblich den Trööt durchgelesen haben willst.|gr:|gr:|gr:

So langsam ist es echt zum Brechen...#d



So long, 

tata


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



fette beute schrieb:


> sorry,das ich hier so reinschnei.......aber ich hab mir diesen trööt mal durchgelesen und frag mich nun,ob ihr wirklich gezielt auf laichdorsch angelt um größere gewichte zu erziehlen?????? oder warum macht man das????? is jetzt kein angriff......ich hab keine ahnung vom meeresangeln,wollte das nur mal wissen.


 



#d#d#d Du kommst aus Lübeck und stellst solche Fragen #d#d#d

mir fehlen die Worte |bigeyes mußt nicht den ganzen Tag Fußi gucken :q:q oder hat der Dipper Dich geschickt um hier noch den letzten auf die Palme zu bringen #c wenn ja, ganz schlechte Nummer #6:q:q


----------



## hotte50 (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> oder hat der Dipper Dich geschickt



der ist gut.....und das am frühen morgen....:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



hotte50 schrieb:


> der ist gut.....und das am frühen morgen....:q:q:q:q:q


 
:vik:


----------



## fette beute (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

entschuldigung das ich so dumm bin,ich wollte euch wirklich nicht auf die palme bringen.
geschickt hat mich keiner,ich hätte wohl vorher fragen sollen ob ich so eine frage stellen darf.ansonsten weiß ich wirklich nicht warum ihr hier so gereizt postet????
ich denk mal das liegt am angeln vom kutter aus.einmal bin ich mit so einem ding raus |uhoh: man wad da so rumangelt und über die hälfte der angler waren nach 3 stunden voll wie die russen,auch der platz ist dort ziehmlich eng,kann ja sein das ihr deshalb so gereizt seid,weil ihr immer um jeden platz kämpfen müßt.
naja....ich verbuche meine frage an euch mal zu der rubrik:ihr habt da keine antwort drauf weil sie unangenehm ist und ihr dadurch schlecht beleuchtet werdet.#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

sach mal wieviel Aal hast Du vorm zu Bett gehen geraucht?

Du behauptest das irgendjemand geschrieben hätte er würde direkt auf LD rausfahren, such das post mal raus, dann können wir ja weiterreden, aber bis dahin LERN LESEN und geh zum Fußball gucken.
Die Frage ist sowas von Hohl 



da möchte ich schreiend wegrennen :c



> ich verbuche meine frage an euch mal zu der rubrik:ihr habt da keine antwort drauf weil sie unangenehm ist und ihr dadurch schlecht beleuchtet werdet


 
der einzigste der hier schlecht beleuchtet wird bist Du  Du mußt dem ganzen ja unbedingt noch einen oben drauf setzten #d #d #d #d #d


----------



## fette beute (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

ja is ja gut.......hab ich mir schon gedacht das ihr vor problemen davon rennt.#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



fette beute schrieb:


> ja is ja gut.......hab ich mir schon gedacht das ihr vor problemen davon rennt.#h


 
:q:q:q:q sicher dat :q:q:q:q wo ist den das problem, außer Dir selbst?


----------



## hotte50 (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



fette beute schrieb:


> naja....ich verbuche meine frage an euch mal zu der rubrik:ihr habt da keine antwort drauf weil sie unangenehm ist und ihr dadurch schlecht beleuchtet werdet.#h#h





> ja is ja gut.......hab ich mir schon gedacht das ihr vor problemen davon rennt



Du wirst doch jetzt nicht etwa deine Drehlafette heraus holen und mal kurz durchladen.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*


----------



## noworkteam (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

das hier ist ja fast so unterhaltsam wie der sagenumworbene Verstellungs-Thread....und dann ist auch noch Freitag, ich bin ja mal gespannt...

Wie sich eine Frage zur MS Forelle über LD hin zum verbalen Zweikampf entwickeln kann, Sachen gibt´s..



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Hauptsache der DipsyKing ist nicht dabei, wobei mit dem könnte man prächtig auf Merlin gehen


 
Ja auf Merlin zu zu gehen hat was,..,was nehmt Ihr den als Köder??
Den heiligen Zauberstab beim Pilken oder doch besser den mit Zaubertrank getränken Schwamm als Naturköder ???#c#c

PS Zum Thema kann ich nix sagen, weil nix gefahren mit MS Forelle..


Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Ja auf Merlin zu zu gehen hat was,..,was nehmt Ihr den als Köder??
> Den heiligen Zauberstab beim Pilken oder doch besser den mit Zaubertrank getränken Schwamm als Naturköder ???#c#c


 
Bis jetzt haben sich selbstgebundene Mini-Hexenbesen (mit Schonhaken wg. Laichmerlin  ) als fängister Köder herauskristalisiert, ein versuch mit lebendem KöderMensch natürlich gedipt in Liquid-Dummschwätz von Firma Labersack-Baits  wäre möglw. Lohnenswert


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



fette beute schrieb:


> ja is ja gut.......hab ich mir schon gedacht das ihr vor problemen davon rennt.#h




Da will aber einer jetzt gaaaanz billich provozieren, wat?:q
Wie niedlich!!!#6

Dazu ne kleine Anmerkung

Wir hatten 'nen echt guten Deutschlehrer, damals in der Grundschule.
Der hat so seine Sprüchelchen gehabt.

Einer lautete: Wer nämlich mit 2 h schreibt, ist dämlich!
Wer ziemlich mit 2 h schreibt, ist ziemlich dämlich!!!


Ich muß sagen, der Spruch bewahrheitet sich in diesem Fall mal wieder.


Doch weißt du was, fette Beute?


Du hast Recht und wir haben unsere Ruhe!
Alles was du in Zukunft zum Besten gibst, stimmt!!!|rolleyes
Kannst dich jetzt mit Dipsy Wipsy zusammenstellen und ordentlich feiern...#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



fette beute schrieb:


> entschuldigung das ich so dumm bin,ich wollte euch wirklich nicht auf die palme bringen.
> geschickt hat mich keiner,ich hätte wohl vorher fragen sollen ob ich so eine frage stellen darf.ansonsten weiß ich wirklich nicht warum ihr hier so gereizt postet????
> ich denk mal das liegt am angeln vom kutter aus.einmal bin ich mit so einem ding raus |uhoh: man wad da so rumangelt und über die hälfte der angler waren nach 3 stunden voll wie die russen,auch der platz ist dort ziehmlich eng,kann ja sein das ihr deshalb so gereizt seid,weil ihr immer um jeden platz kämpfen müßt.
> naja....ich verbuche meine frage an euch mal zu der rubrik:ihr habt da keine antwort drauf weil sie unangenehm ist und ihr dadurch schlecht beleuchtet werdet.#h#h




Nur hier grad nochmal zum Verständnis...:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## degl (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Junge .....Junge.......

was aus ner einfachen Anfrage werden kann|bigeyes

Ich schmeiß mich weg|muahah:


Er wollte nur wissen ob man mit dem Kutter fahren kann........

MAN KANN...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gruß degl


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Na ja, ich habe eigentlich anfangs nur zum Thema geantwortet...#c

Dann wurde gestänkert (hat vielleicht damit zu tun, dass manche Fleischermeister zu viel Gammelfleisch futtern, die können dann nix anderes als rumstinken) und ... Aktion gibt meist ne Reaktion!:q

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich find's auch lustich.
Prima Ersatz zum Vorstellungströöt!|rolleyes

Allerdings kann's nicht mehr lange dauern, bis es ab in die Laberecke geht, oder ganz dicht gemacht wird!|uhoh:


----------



## degl (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

und in der Hauptsache:...................konnten wir dem Frager helfen#c

I hope so

gruß degl


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



merkur92 schrieb:


> HY an alle Boardies!!#6
> 
> Wer war von euch schon mit der Forelle raus und was waren eure erfahrungen? *Einige haben sich gemeldet und positiv von der Forelle geschrieben...*
> Was kostet dei Ausfahrt überhaupt`???????|kopfkrat *Der genaue Preis wurde genannt!*
> ...




Na ja, ich denke eigentlich wurden alle Fragen des Threaderstellers beantwortet! Sogar noch bissl mehr...|uhoh::q


----------



## Tyron (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Wer hat jetzt eigentlich die Hauptrolle und wer die Nebenrolle in euerm Theater hier übernommen??? Ich kann fette beute verstehen! Nur weil man aus Lübeck kommt, muss man noch lange kein Meeresfan sein...Und wenn man hier denn so ne Fragen stellt und denn gleich so ne Antworten bekommt...ist schon bitter, aus meiner Sicht...mir kommt es so vor, als ob sich hier echt einige nicht Board-gerecht verhalten und schnacken (im negativen SInne gemeint), was das Zeug hält...

Zum Treffen auf der Forelle: Wäre auch interessiert, weil auch ich noch nie mit diesem Kutter rausgefahren bin!


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*



Tyron schrieb:


> Wer hat jetzt eigentlich die Hauptrolle und wer die Nebenrolle in euerm Theater hier übernommen??? Ich kann fette beute verstehen! Nur weil man aus Lübeck kommt, muss man noch lange kein Meeresfan sein...Und wenn man hier denn so ne Fragen stellt und denn gleich so ne Antworten bekommt...ist schon bitter, aus meiner Sicht...mir kommt es so vor, als ob sich hier echt einige nicht Board-gerecht verhalten und schnacken (im negativen SInne gemeint), was das Zeug hält...
> 
> Zum Treffen auf der Forelle: Wäre auch interessiert, weil auch ich noch nie mit diesem Kutter rausgefahren bin!





Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass er Meeresfan sein muß!

Aber wenn ich zwischen seinen Zeilen lese, dann ist da nix anderes als Provokation, was von ihm rüberkommt.
Richtig übles Nachtreten!!!
Und sowas kann ich absolut nicht leiden.
Sieh dir mal sein zweites und drittes Post genauer an.
Kommt dir das nicht etwas seltsam vor?

Alle hier haben sich ganz klar von der Kutterfischerei zu gewissen Jahreszeiten distanziert.
Deswegen kann ich dann meinen Mund auch schlecht halten...

Bin eigentlich sonst sehr ausgeglichen und freundlich.
Wer mich kennt, der weiß das!
Laß mir halt nur nicht gerne ans Beinchen pinkeln und meine Worte im Mund verdrehen! 
Bei sowas werd ich dann leicht ungehalten...


Wir sind leider wieder weg von dem Treffen auf der Forelle!
Aber wenn du auch zum Dorschcup nach Wismar fährst, wir wollen den Tag drauf nochmal mit der Christa raus!
Wenn du Bock hast, dann komm doch mit...:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. August 2007)

*AW: MS-Forelle*

Moin,
ich denek mal das das hier keinen Sinn macht noch weiter zu posten, darum hänge ich ein Schloss davor.
Einige von euch hier möchte ich bitten mit den Postings aufzuhören die hart an der Gerneze zur Beleidigung liegen. Das muß doch nicht sein.


----------

